# Nothing But A LOT Of Bad News



## MA-Caver (Oct 26, 2010)

Was watching segment on a tornado in Texas filmed by a guy who was less than 100 yards away. 
Scroll down and you see a list of other videos that will just simply shock or sadden you by the titles. http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/dramatic-texas-tornado-caught-on-video-22628733

A 4 year old girl accidently shot and killed by her 8 year old sister.

A mother had killed 4 of her infants and kept the bones

A drunk driver kills one of 4 friends who were out for a walk.

A little girl caught in a drive by shooting

A suspected arsonist on the loose

Alcoholic energy drinks make students sick 

And so on.

Sheesh... isn't there SOMETHING happy to show? Or is that on the cute kitty video sites?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the same problem, every now and again.
I read the news online, and there are several stories about how a game addicted guy shakes his baby half dead; another guy drowns his 2 toddlers; a mother leaves her kid to freeze to death in the car while she goes partying; a mother leaves her 4 toddlers home alone for the weekend; ...

I don't read the stories. I stay away from them because they tear me up, and I get filled with anger and a desire to crucify the people involved.... And then I feel bad the entire day because I can't change anything anyway.

I used to be able to read those stories and get to the bottom of the page, before I had kids. Now I have to turn away or my eyes fill with tears. I mean I can understand theft. I can understand murder (in some cases). I can understand many things because while I don't agree, I can at least intellectually follow the motivation behind those crimes. But things like above .... I draw a blank. Imo, such people are beyond redemption. They are not people.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't read those stories either. They turn my stomach and I cannot fathom how people do some of the things they do.

Per Don Henley:



> I make my living off the evening news
> Just give me something, something I can use
> People love it when you lose, they love dirty laundry
> 
> ...


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 26, 2010)

Look at it this way: the fact that these stories are news-worthy suggests that they are uncommon events. It seems overwhelming, but we live in a time where your local newspaper can report on events that happen all over the world. Take a moment to consider the billions of people who are *not* bringing this sort of pain upon themselves or others.


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2010)

Take a moment to remember, to seek out and recognize, or (even better) to _be _one of the countless every day folks that do some impressive things right in one's own community.

It might be the person that volunteers at the library to teach English as a second language, or the family that rallies around a person stricken with cancer to give them the best shot they can at fighting the disease, or the coach that reached out to a teen at risk to keep them on the right track, or it could be something completely different.  

Unsung folks are everywhere.  They are in our communities, they are right here on MT, they are around the world.


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 26, 2010)

What I cannot understand is why we as a society spend so much of our precious money and time on long trials and incarceration of people who are clearly preditors and guilty of killing inocent people and children. 

Law enforcemnt is a business which if crime is truly reduced thier budgets and labor is reduced. Crime is not truly wanted to be reduce just contained to those less desirable or financially disadvantaged. It only truly gets attention when it steps out and angers voters who can determine budgets. We have too many attorneys in business as well as in our governments who need to make a living. 

Possibly with states and federal government no longer having a blank check real change may come treating the problem not medicating the symptom but it may have to get very bad before it gets better and people may be left to defending themselves.

I understand your feelings some guy here drunk took his little daughter out side and locked the front door at 20 below she died and all I could think of was where were the other adults can you imagine how she suffered and cried knowing how much I love my daughter six years old now? These people need to be taken out publicly given a death that is so horrible others will think twice before they hurt an inocent. But that would put a bunch of people out of work???????????


----------



## Master Dan (Oct 26, 2010)

WE need to elect polititions that are for the people not the corporations. People that got to Washington to serve and then go home like our founding fathers not become career pigs sucking up all the corporate money they can get serving financial special interests.

We need to legalize all drugs, close the DEA and put our money in treatment and education. The boarder wars will end if there is no longer a market to ship drugs here because we make them here and tax them simple. 

Right now we have a huge multi billion dollar business that revolves around the business of law enforcement that incarcerates 80% minority and low income people. 

Did you know a study was just released going over 20 years related to number of people addicted long term to meth in a given year is directly proportional to an international company in Indai releasing more potent chemicals to manufacture the drug knowling what it would be used for. This corporation is a US company?

In the early 90's the drug companies helped the federal government give grants for Community Wellness and Healthy Life Styles after 3 years they quit giving the money because the drug companies used the data to publish a report to support thier real agenda which was to say life style does not work you need to give people the drugs!!!!!!!!!

Its all bull everything is about the money all data can be manipulated to support a biased outcome. In America we are too busy to get involved to make real change. When people cannot work, eat or travel they will get involved unfortuntely what we have now groups now that just want to spread hate of other instead of solving the problem its all of us look in the mirror!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 26, 2010)

I dunno, maybe because we don't operate under the frickin' Code of Hammurabi??????!!!EXCLAMATIONPOINT!!!


----------

